# Is kindness a weakness



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 26, 2022)

if so, in what instances is it a weakness

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Magic (Jan 26, 2022)

If you can't say no. 
If you let people walk over you all the time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 12


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 26, 2022)

Of course it is not; only villains in fictional stories would ever think that kindness is a weakness.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Gin (Jan 26, 2022)

like everything there needs to be a balance, treating people kindly is a wonderful trait to have but an excess can obviously result in being taken advantage of

eg. fostering a problem child who was in juvenile detention for violence who ends up murdering you
eg. giving a large amount of your hard-earned paycheck to your drug addict relative who is guaranteed to just piss it away on more drugs, leaving you barely scraping by yourself
eg. your husband has a hard time at his job, so you forgive him for beating you whenever he has a particularly bad day

lots and lots of examples tbh

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2022)

Good question.

I suppose it depends who you're being kind towards. I think you should show kindness to strangers, eg: holding the door for someone that's far away but running to the door, being polite to waiters/waitresses, giving money to the homeless/charity, ect. There's nothing wrong with being kind to strangers. There's also nothing wrong with being kind to friends and family as well.

The only time kindness is weakness is when you're being kind to someone who doesn't deserve it. Like someone who's screwed you over in the past.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Lettuce Eater (Jan 26, 2022)

It is


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 26, 2022)

I have a soapbox for this one 

It depends on whether or not the person has the ability to be unkind in a situation. If you have the ability to be unkind yet you choose to be kind, that's moral. That's kindness.

I feel like I used this analogy before for some other topic but for ex if you're a 6,2 heavyweight UFC fighter and a smaller weaker person is talking shit to you and you choose not to smash their face in, you're being kind because you _could_ smash their face in if you wanted to. You have the choice of how to react and when you choose to be kind instead, that's you being moral.

On the other hand if you're a small reedy guy who's never been in a fight before and a large male is bothering you and you choose not to smash their face in, that's not necessarily you being kind. You likely have no capacity to hurt this person. Your kindness is necessary, not a choice. It's not you being moral. It's closer to being a weakness.

You must have the capacity to be unkind in order to truly be kind. or something

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fleet Admiral Akainu (Jan 26, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 26, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> I have a soapbox for this one
> 
> It depends on whether or not the person has the ability to be unkind in a situation. If you have the ability to be unkind yet you choose to be kind, that's moral. That's kindness.
> 
> ...



lol what if you’re weaker but your brave and will still fight to the death for your dignity


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 26, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> lol what if you’re weaker but your brave and will still fight to the death for your dignity



Then you have the capacity to be unkind so if you choose to hold yourself back and let bygones by bygones, there you go.

An example that's more relatable, let's say you're a well-liked poster on NF and you're arguing with someone nobody likes and they just said something totally stupid and they left themselves open for you to cRuSH tHeM. But you choose not to. You _could_ destroy them and you'd get all these winners and likes and they'd be humiliated, but instead you choose to ignore the opening and say something kind and deescalate the argument. That's being true kind for real for real. You're in an advantageous position yet decide to be kind and compromising.

That's different than the flipside of the situation, where you're an unlikable poster who doesn't know what you're talking about and you're  arguing with a forum favorite, the argument's not going well for you, you have no ability to destroy this person, so you suddenly start acting kind and kissing their ass and backtracking. In that situation you're embodying something closer to weakness than kindness because in that situation you don't really have a choice. 

...
...


...I feel like I'm 75% close to making a good point but I'm still missing 25%

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Jan 26, 2022)

that kindness shit a good way to get killed in the streets. for all you know the old lady you trying to help across the street is a set up. miss me with that.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 7


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 26, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> Then you have the capacity to be unkind so if you choose to hold yourself back and let bygones by bygones, there you go.
> 
> An example that's more relatable, let's say you're a well-liked poster on NF and you're arguing with someone nobody likes and they just said something totally stupid and they left themselves open for you to cRuSH tHeM. But you choose not to. You _could_ destroy them and you'd get all these winners and likes and they'd be humiliated, but instead you choose to ignore the opening and say something kind and deescalate the argument. That's being true kind for real for real. You're in an advantageous position yet decide to be kind and compromising.
> 
> ...



Ok I’m picking up what you’re putting down- I just wonder what you think of someone who is so kind that they are not capable of being unkind. For example, you could eviscerate someone in an argument but you swallow back your comment because you hate to see others be humiliated 

is that true kindness or are you just avoiding feeling guilty?

Or you work at a food bank because you’re religious and want to get into heaven. Are you doing a “good deed” because you are kind or because there is an end goal? Is it important to dissect this kind of thing too much? :/


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 26, 2022)

I feel like there was a recent discussion about some of this stuff but my memory is fuzzy


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 26, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> Good question.
> 
> I suppose it depends who you're being kind towards. I think you should show kindness to strangers, eg: holding the door for someone that's far away but running to the door, being polite to waiters/waitresses, giving money to the homeless/charity, ect. There's nothing wrong with being kind to strangers. There's also nothing wrong with being kind to friends and family as well.
> 
> The only time kindness is weakness is when you're being kind to someone who doesn't deserve it. Like someone who's screwed you over in the past.



oooh really?

say you had a colleague who mistreated you and then an opportunity to publicly humiliate them arises- if you don’t take it are you being weak?


----------



## Mihawk (Jan 26, 2022)

World needs more kindness to go around.

Kindness to the weak, to the poor, to the less fortunate or to the elderly is something I'll never stop showing if it is in my ability to give. Sometimes showing mercy is a virtue. Other times, it simply is no longer necessary.

So yes, like others have said it comes down to balance. If you are a kind and gentle soul by nature, there is absolutely nothing wrong with that. But the line needs to be drawn between being kind to others, and being kind to yourself which means safeguarding your own interests and protecting your mental state.

When it comes to relationships with people, it really depends on who you're dealing with. In general, displaying a kind and caring attitude to others while being considerate is advisable. However, you really have to be able to read people and see how they would respond to it. Better to be kind and strong, but also alert and cognisant of where that gets you; or the type of person you're dealing with. They could just be flat out scum and really good at hiding it.

Based on experience, I guess never be so kind as to lower yourself to being someone else's doormat, punching bag, or supply. If you start opening the door to being used/manipulated or invite them to mistreat you, it's time to stop.

There are people with empathy disorder (not that I want to call it that), or empaths whom are so attuned and sensitive to other people's feelings that they inadvertently end up getting themselves hurt in the process of being kind to others. I would know, because I used to struggle with that personality issue for years and years until I started to realise it was getting me nowhere. A subjective observation based on my own experiences of course. My mother was an extremely kind and giving woman. For years, she was adored by her community because of how selfless and charitable she was. On the other hand, my father was the same way. However, in trying to help a friend out of kindness once, he ended up losing an entire business....

The key is understanding is it yours to give away, or if you had it to give. A friend of mine gave me a great piece of advice once. He told me that sometimes we try to take care of other people or help others when we ourselves do not have the capacity to do so. People will disappoint you. If you're being kind for the sake of it with no expectation of kindness returned, that's cool. If you're looking for gratification or expecting a favour to be returned...always step back a little when that is the case. In giving too much of yourself to others, you leave nothing for you and end up compromising your own position or self-respect. Took me plenty of mistakes and different people as well as doses of _reality_ to finally learn this lesson, and I still haven't mastered this. But I learned that the more you allow people to overstep their boundaries, the more they will step over you and try to take more. Gone is the gentle knight   For men, just be a monster when you need to. Be kind, but assertive.

We all think we can be that benevolent, merciful and forgiving person. It doesn't always turn out the way we think it does.

*Spoiler*: __ 









So is kindness a weakness? Only when you allow it to be.

There are many great people in the world whom have shown that you can be extremely kind and still be resolute and strong. Nobody's ever perfect, and compassion is a gift. However, it should be a gift not always given freely; especially in the world we live in where pure hearts get tainted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Friendly 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> oooh really?
> 
> say you had a colleague who mistreated you and then an opportunity to publicly humiliate them arises- if you don’t take it are you being weak?



No, I don't think that's being weak, I think that's being pragmatic and rational.

I'm a firm believer in "don't shit where you eat". In other words, never date work colleagues and don't engage in drama at work. Can't let anything get in the way of your source of income.

Being petty and getting revenge doesn't pay the bills unfortunately.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 26, 2022)

and whatever you're planning to do to your coworker flower, don't do it  

its not worth it lmao

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## wibisana (Jan 27, 2022)

i believe in Karma (universal karma)
dont be a jerk if you want people to be nice to you. go help people if you see one in need, maybe one day you are in that position and depending on other people's help

things like that.
I mean being independent and not needing other people's help should be your main mind set, your way of life.

but there are times that you wont be in control, like in accident or natural disaster

knowing that i was willing to help people and raked up good karma, i would feel hopeful.
i mean if i was a jerk and no rescue team around yet, only neighbors that is trying to help others. my neighbors prolly dont want to save my ass right?

it would be different if i was nice, caritable persons

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 27, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> and whatever you're planning to do to your coworker flower, don't do it
> 
> its not worth it lmao


lmao there’s a TikTok I want to share but you guys don’t use the app ;_;

Anyway the coworker thing was from years ago. I spared her I’ll have you know

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> lmao there’s a TikTok I want to share but you guys don’t use the app ;_;
> 
> Anyway the coworker thing was from years ago. I spared her I’ll have you know



if you post the tik tok link, it should still show for us. Atleast that’s how it works when someone posts YouTube/Reddit/Twitter links 

give it a shot and post it, curious if tiktoks work on NF


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 27, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 27, 2022)

@A Optimistic oh it actually works awesome


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 27, 2022)

what a petty reply by him

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 27, 2022)

Yes. Remain stoic.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MoodBringer (Jan 27, 2022)

99% of the time.


----------



## savior2005 (Jan 27, 2022)

It depends on the individual.

Me personally, I try to be kind and well mannered to everyone. However I sometimes purposefully allow myself to be seen as weak to certain people, so that I can see what they truly think of me. It causes them to underestimate me. I don't mind being underestimated, I actually prefer it.

I can easily go from too kind to stoic/serious. It's situational.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Magic (Jan 27, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> and whatever you're planning to do to your coworker flower, don't do it
> 
> its not worth it lmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Subarashii (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Jim (Jan 27, 2022)

It's easier to make people suffer if they receive kindness from time to time. Someone who never gets kindness doesn't really suffer as much.


----------



## Kitsune (Jan 27, 2022)

Kindness is only weakness if you're letting people inappropriately take advantage of you. For me personally, kindness is a sign of strength. If I'm being kind I'm probably happy and doing well. If I'm being unkind it usually comes from a place of insecurity and frustration.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 27, 2022)

Thanks for sharing btw guys 

really love all the thought out responses from everyone


----------



## Francyst (Jan 28, 2022)

Kind acts isn't weak, but genuine kindness is pure weakness.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2022)

So did you assert dominance on your coworker?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 28, 2022)

RemChu said:


> So did you assert dominance on your coworker?



lol guys that story was maybe 8 years ago 

and no I didn’t. I thought being respectful would be a better example 

sometimes I like to challenge myself to not be a reflection of the toxic things around me. But only sometimes- I’m human

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 28, 2022)

What’s stranger is that I have that former co-worker on my social media. I have this really fucked up ability to forgive people who never asked for my forgiveness in the first place 

i thought about removing her but she came around in the last years I was working there. She ended up crying at my goodbye party so I guess things wrapped up in a positive way 

I’m just not sure if it’s “healthy” to let shit go that at one point caused you serious harm. Maybe I shouldnt? Dunno :/

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 28, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> What’s stranger is that I have that former co-worker on my social media. I have this really fucked up ability to forgive people who never asked for my forgiveness in the first place
> 
> i thought about removing her but she came around in the last years I was working there. She ended up crying at my goodbye party so I guess things wrapped up in a positive way
> 
> I’m just not sure if it’s “healthy” to let shit go that at one point caused you serious harm. Maybe I shouldnt? Dunno :/



Are you one of those "the last person to leave" folks, like when a friend is acting up bad enough that everyone else in the group's slowly backing away but you're still standing there dealing with them?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Jan 28, 2022)

I was the last person to leave twice. Once a friend was having a drug problem or something (I still don't know what was going on tbh). They were doing bizarre things that kept isolating them more and more from people, and they eventually stole from me. It was weird. But I hung around this person longer than his other friends. 

Another was a friend who stopped taking their meds. Meds they needed to take. And again I dealt with her longer than even her own sister did.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Karasu (Jan 28, 2022)

I don't think being kind is a weakness. Sometimes it's exceptionally difficult and requires an immense amount of character.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 28, 2022)

reiatsuflow said:


> Are you one of those "the last person to leave" folks, like when a friend is acting up bad enough that everyone else in the group's slowly backing away but you're still standing there dealing with them?



umm, it depends on how long i've known them. 

if we've put time into our friendship, then i'm usually not going to give up on the person. can't be a real friend if you run when they really need help right? that being said, i don't consider myself "friends" with people easily. having high standards has helped me weed out a lot of unsavory characters. 

edit: i've also forgiven a few people with sticky fingers in my time


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 28, 2022)

Francyst said:


> Kind acts isn't weak, but *genuine kindness is pure weakness.*



what do you define as genuine kindness?


----------



## wibisana (Jan 29, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> what do you define as genuine kindness?


prolly gullible or easily being manipulated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pfft (Jan 29, 2022)

RemChu said:


> If you can't say no.
> If you let people walk over you all the time.


That’s not acts of kindness that’s an act of people pleasing.  Their intention is not to be kind it’s to do what is beneficial for their survival

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Francyst (Jan 29, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> what do you define as genuine kindness?


Selflessness without thinking about it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Jan 29, 2022)

Yes, It make you an easy target.


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jan 29, 2022)

Huge weakness. You need to help your family but everyone else needs to look out for themselves and their own family. 

The key is to remain stoic and don't let emotions like empathy control you. Stoicism is the key.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 29, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> if so, in what instances is it a weakness


When people take advantage of you and you are still showing them kindness.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sunrider (Jan 30, 2022)

No. 

Kindness and being a doormat are two different things. Kindness still has boundaries and it's possible to show kindness while remaining resolute or formidable.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jim (Jan 30, 2022)

it's _kid_ness that's a weakness because kids are weak 
j/k

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 30, 2022)

It can be if you do not temper it with cautiousness.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 31, 2022)

Being too kind might make people think they can walk over you. I was described as the “kindest person” at my school and I’m a little suspicious.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Feb 4, 2022)

Back in the older days, I used to be a part of church and we used to do alot of charity work, feeding homeless, overseas missions, etc. Those friends are some of the most amazing people I known in my life. Kindness and selflessness, especially to people you don't know is real maturity.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Shrike (Feb 4, 2022)

Both a weakness and strength. It opens you up for hidden daggers, but also makes others open up for you, so the connections you make can last a lifetime as opposed to people just being around someone for pure gain. I really like kind people, naive or not.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 4, 2022)

Shrike said:


> Both a weakness and strength. It opens you up for hidden daggers, but also makes others open up for you, so the connections you make can last a lifetime as opposed to people just being around someone for pure gain. I really like kind people, naive or not.



I like this.



Raiden said:


> Being too kind might make people think they can walk over you. I was described as the “kindest person” at my school and I’m a little suspicious.



What was the context?


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 4, 2022)

@UtahCrip @Orochimaru op @Rin Thoughts?


----------



## Rin (Feb 5, 2022)

No, in any instance where kindness can be turned in a weakness, it's not kindness, it's idiocy.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## kyochi (Feb 5, 2022)

kindness is a weakness only when you're surrounded by beasts 

...showing kindness to monsters will only get you so far

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Feb 5, 2022)

Rin said:


> No, in any instance where kindness can be turned in a weakness, it's not kindness, it's idiocy.



Isn't that always though?  

Even someone seemingly trying to shake your hand could be trying to attach a bomb to it, or alternatively, not have washed theirs after using the toilet or picking their snotty nostrils.


----------



## Rin (Feb 5, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Isn't that always though?
> 
> Even someone seemingly trying to shake your hand could be trying to attach a bomb to it, or alternatively, not have washed theirs after using the toilet or picking their snotty nostrils.


Shaking a hand of someone is not kindness.  It's just some ridiculous western degrading habits, the japanese style is way superior. Kindness is to treat others with nobility and affability.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## dergeist (Feb 5, 2022)

When people come to me for help or advice and sometimes I want to say no, but I don't. I then end up giving them my time (sometimes the day), which I wanted to use for other things.


----------



## wibisana (Feb 6, 2022)

what do you guys think of this?
i mean im not agreeing with this teaching. but definitely there is some truth (evolutionary advatages) for being kind/selfless

like many herd animal would jump and defend other's younglings..like why they want to defend kids from other family, if there are no evolutionary advantages for being selfless?


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 6, 2022)

wibisana said:


> what do you guys think of this?
> i mean im not agreeing with this teaching. but definitely there is some truth (evolutionary advatages) for being kind/selfless
> 
> like many herd animal would jump and defend other's younglings..like why they want to defend kids from other family, if there are no evolutionary advantages for being selfless?



it says video unavailable for me

anyone else?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Feb 6, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> it says video unavailable for me
> 
> anyone else?



Same


----------



## Phenomenon (Feb 6, 2022)

Kindness is better in women than men but objectively speaking it's seen as weak anywhere you go.


----------



## wibisana (Feb 6, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> it says video unavailable for me
> 
> anyone else?


can you click watch on youtube? or also not avaliable in your country?


----------



## Jim (Feb 6, 2022)

i can click to watch on youtube

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 9, 2022)

It can be. I saw it all the time in the Marine Corps. Kind Leaders would always get taken advantage of, very few of the kind ones knew how to put their foot down. I stuggled with that myself early on, since I'm always nice until someone gives me a reason not to be. I feel like balancing when to be kind or stern is esspecially hard for people in a leadership position over people the same age as them, esspecially in the Marine Corps since the people you're in charge of are usually the same ones who basically grew up with you.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Jul 9, 2022)

Kindness isnt for everyone, it is something you show only to the poeple who recongnize your Worth and Can return the feeling.

Kindness also expose you to harm if its not done well. *It Can even backfire.*

You should be very carefull with who you are Kind with and the ACT of kindness shouldnt be driven by just feeling but a purpose.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 9, 2022)

Yumi Zoro said:


> Kindness isnt for everyone, it is something you show only to the poeple who recongnize your Worth and Can return the feeling.
> 
> Kindness also expose you to harm if its not done well. *It Can even backfire.*
> 
> You should be very carefull with who you are Kind with and the ACT of kindness shouldnt be driven by just feeling but a purpose.



Well said.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Vagrant Tom (Jul 9, 2022)

Depends on whether you are an anime protagonist or villain. @ClannadFan your answer indicates you are actually a villain. What did you find in those caves of Afghanistan that turned you evil and make you crave power and control?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ClannadFan (Jul 9, 2022)

Vagrant Tom said:


> Depends on whether you are an anime protagonist or villain. @ClannadFan your answer indicates you are actually a villain. What did you find in those caves of Afghanistan that turned you evil and make you crave power and control?


Gotta keep things in order, you understand?


----------



## Catamount (Jul 9, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> if so, in what instances is it a weakness


I am going to say this: only strong people can be kind. And it is true regardless of the height and shoulders width that they are strong. People who are kind to animals are sexy. It's like the ultimate hero pose, it elevates me when I see it, your strength gives me strength.
The thing is that a weak human does not have enough strength to be kind, because a weakling is busy surviving. You have to have enough for yourself and to share with others - whatever it is you are talking about. Including the strength of any definition.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pfft (Jul 9, 2022)

Sometimes basic consideration is just not available. 
Women seriously should reconsider their stance on kindness in some situations. 
I  watched men bowl into a pregnant woman walking around the 4th of July.  She was visibly pregnant and walking in the heat and two men having a conversation walking too absorbed into conversation I guess. Tbh no excuse I can think of for what happened. But she kept walking and they  bowled into her head on collision. No thought to reduce themselves to form one lane for the walk way hall so someone headed the opposite direction can go by.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 9, 2022)

pfft said:


> Sometimes basic consideration is just not available.
> Women seriously should reconsider their stance on kindness in some situations.
> I  watched men bowl into a pregnant woman walking around the 4th of July.  She was visibly pregnant and walking in the heat and two men having a conversation walking too absorbed into conversation I guess. Tbh no excuse I can think of for what happened. But she kept walking and they  bowled into her head on collision. No thought to reduce themselves to form one lane for the walk way hall so someone headed the opposite direction can go by.



Is that an issue with women being kind or those two being dicks?


----------



## pfft (Jul 9, 2022)

Aegon Targaryen said:


> Is that an issue with women being kind or those two being dicks?


It s beyond being dicks it’s hot ; it’s the summer a woman is heavily pregnant and walking and they are immersed in conversation… how are you not aware of your surroundings to a point you refuse to move for a woman pregnant and alone out shopping…


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jul 9, 2022)

pfft said:


> It s beyond being dicks it’s hot ; it’s the summer a woman is heavily pregnant and walking and they are immersed in conversation… how are you not aware of your surroundings to a point you refuse to move for a woman pregnant and alone out shopping…



But what does this situation have to do with women being kind? This was a problem caused by men not exercising basic decency. 

And I hate people like that.


----------



## Flowjr (Jul 10, 2022)

The term for this thread's title is sort of loaded.

You should generally be a good person, but that doesn't mean you should allow people to exploit you or disrespect you.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Jul 10, 2022)

No not everyone is strong enough to be kind.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

